# soundbites, sound bites



## Baltazar (Jan 9, 2010)

Έχετε καμία ιδέα για την απόδοση της λέξης αυτής;

Ο ορισμός του λεξικού του Cambridge είναι:

*soundbite *(noun)
/ˈsaʊnd .baɪt/ n [C]
a short sentence or phrase that is easy to remember, often included in a speech made by a politician and repeated in newspapers and on television and radio

Παράδειγμα του λεξικού: Most politicians want to master the art of the soundbite.

Στο κείμενο που μεταφράζω μιλάει μία επιστήμονας σχετικά με την ενημέρωση του ευρέος κοινού για την αξία της βασικής έρευνας. Ιδού και λίγο context:

It's especially critical for people to understand the importance of basic research. [...] *The challenge is figuring out how to convey a message like this in an era of soundbites. *The media and the public want to hear that a piece of research is going to cure a disease.

Καμία ιδέα; 

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2010)

Ήθελα κι εγώ να ρωτήσω μήπως έχει προταθεί κανένας ενδιαφέρων νεολογισμός.

Μεταφραστική πρόταση: *λακωνική δήλωση*.

Λεξιπλαστική: *δηλωσάριο*.

(Προσθήκη: Βασισμένο στο _ειδησάριο_, το οποίο αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν έχει μπει ακόμα στα λεξικά!)



Από το διαδίκτυο:
«στην Αμερική είναι οι σύμβουλοι επικοινωνίας ­ οι λεγόμενοι "spin doctors" ­, τους οποίους διαθέτουν άπαντες οι πολιτικοί που σέβονται τον εαυτό τους, οι οποίοι συνηθίζουν να επινοούν τα περίφημα "sound bites". Πρόκειται για ευρηματικές φράσεις των τριών-τεσσάρων λέξεων που περιέχουν κάποιο μήνυμα και ο σκοπός τους είναι να... βγουν από τα στόματα των πολιτικών την ώρα που τους παίρνουν οι κάμερες, και εν συνεχεία να... σταδιοδρομήσουν στα μέσα ενημέρωσης».
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=34&artid=103343&dt=27/09/1998

«Επί παραδείγματι, η προπαγάνδα μπορεί να διαδίδεται έμμεσα. Μπορεί να μεταδίδεται ως εύλογη προκατάληψη εντός μιάς φαινομενικά ισορροπημένης και δίκαιης δημόσιας συζήτησης ή επιχειρηματολογίας [...] Λακωνικά, συνοπτικά και απλουστευτικά σχόλια ονομάζονται sound bites.»
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syzhthsh:Stayrow/Arxeio_2


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2010)

Πάντως εμένα πιο πολύ σε σλόγκαν μού κάνουν (καθότι μεταφέρουν, έστω και λακωνικά, το μήνυμά τους), παρά σε δηλώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως εμένα πιο πολύ σε σλόγκαν μού κάνουν (καθότι μεταφέρουν, έστω και λακωνικά, το μήνυμά τους), παρά σε δηλώσεις.


Μάλλον είναι η δήλωση που ονειρεύεται να γίνει σλόγκαν!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 9, 2010)

Κι εγώ πολιτικά σλόγκαν θα τα έλεγα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2010)

Η απορία μου είναι πού και πώς διαφέρει από το *catch phrase*. Η βίκι έχει εδώ ολόκληρη λίστα με political catch phrases.

Αυτά δεν τα λέγαμε παλιότερα (εντάξει, δεν είναι πια catchy) πολιτικά τσιτάτα, συνθήματα ή σλόγκαν; Να σας προσφέρω ένα ποτ-πουρί από τον προηγούμενο αιώνα;


«Ποιος κυβερνάει αυτή τη χώρα;»
«Τρομοκρατήστε τους τρομοκράτες»
«Έξω πάμε καλά»
«Η Ελλάδα ανήκει στους Έλληνες»
«Αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα»


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2010)

Θα τολμούσα να πω ότι soundbite ήταν και το «Δυστυχώς επτωχεύσαμεν» του Χαρίλαου Τρικούπη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2010)

Το sound bite ήταν αρχικά απόσπασμα δηλώσεων, ομιλίας κ.λπ. που χρησιμοποιούσαν τα ΜΜΕ, όχι πάντα με αντικειμενικό τρόπο, μια και η χρήση ενός αποσπάσματος εκτός συμφραζομένων προσφέρεται για εντυπωσιασμό. Κάποια στιγμή οι πολιτικοί άρχισαν να εκμεταλλεύονται το σύστημα: όταν τους ζητούσαν να κάνουν δηλώσεις, απαντούσαν λακωνικά, αποσκοπώντας να συνθηματολογήσουν, να εντυπωσιάσουν και εν τέλει να ακουστεί αυτό που οι ίδιοι ήθελαν και όχι ό,τι επέλεγαν οι δημοσιογράφοι. Δεν είναι πάντως σύνθημα και σλόγκαν, και, αν τα ταυτίζουμε, το κάνουμε ελλείψει καλύτερου δικού μας όρου. Θα μπορούσαμε σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το *αφορισμοί*, αλλά είναι λόγιο.

*αφορισμός* (2) λιτό, λακωνικό ρητό ή (γενικότερα) πολύ περιεκτική και επιγραμματική φράση, που περιλαμβάνει μια αλήθεια (που για τον ομιλητή θεωρείται καθολικού κύρους) ή μια πνευματώδη παρατήρηση: _οι κριτικοί έχουν την τάση να διατυπώνουν κάθε φορά γενικούς αφορισμούς για την αξία ενός έργου τέχνης || «Αφορισμοί και διαλογισμοί» (τίτλος βιβλίου τού Κ. Τσάτσου) _ΣΥΝ. γνωμικό. (ΛΝΕΓ)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_bite


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 10, 2010)

Μερικά παραδείγματα πασίγνωστων sound bites εδώ κι εδώ. Μάλλον προς τις πολιτικές ατάκες με πηγαίνει.

Εδώ ένα άρθρο για την τέχνη της ατάκας στην πολιτική.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μάλλον προς τις πολιτικές ατάκες με πηγαίνει.


Βεβαίως, και παράλειψή μου που δεν το ανέφερα, παρότι είναι το πρώτο μετάφρασμα στο γλωσσάρι μου.


----------



## cypriot (Mar 13, 2011)

*sound bite*

sound bite είναι αυτό που λέμε εμείς "ατάκα";


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Και ατάκα και σλόγκαν. Περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5355


----------



## cypriot (Mar 13, 2011)

daeman said:


> Και ατάκα και σλόγκαν. Περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5355



Ευχαριστώ, daeman! Αν και τώρα που το βλέπω, έπρεπε προτού σας ρωτήσω, να χρησιμοποιούσα το search tool. Sorry ...


----------

